# New bald spot on chest?



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Debating on whether or not I should take Angel to the vet so I thought I would ask what everyone thought here.

Last night when we went to bed, I noticed that when I rubbed Angel's belly, there was this bald spot around her breast bone, towards the base of the rib cage that I hadn't noticed before. I looked at it several times today and the skin looks normal and I haven't noticed her scratching or anything else. I am slowly switching her from Royal Canin mini puppy to the Chihuahua formula but she is still eating mostly Puppy at this point.

I haven't fed her anything else different other than a few kibbles of the Chihuahua 28 formula at each meal. No new detergents or anything. Haven't bathed her recently... 

Is it possible that it is just normal or does it sound like a trip to the vet is in order? :scratch:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

does she lay on a ahrd floor? my tasha bird had that and we determined it was cause she liked to lay on the floor of the kennel instead of the blanket. it cleared up within a few weeks when i adopted her and i have all carpeting in my place.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm... not normally, no. She sleeps on a pillow or on the couch. I don't think I have ever seen her lay on the hardwood floor. She won't even sit on the hardwood. LOL 

Where the spot is located though, it would stand to reason that it is rubbing on something. I have no idea what that might be though other than maybe the living room rug? We have been practicing the "Lie down" command and that is where we practice. Could that be all it is? :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how about a harness? does she wear one? or a certain article of clothing maybe?


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Is this the first time you've noticed it? How big is the bald sport, the size of a dime, quarter? Sudden bald spots can possibly be a sign of demodax if they are not environmental. I would have the vet do a skin scraping in the area just to make sure mites weren't present. If it is demodax then it needs to be caught as early as possible. Likely it will be fine but a diagnosis is in order espcially if you see any more sudden spots no matter how big they are.

Here is a link to do some reading:
http://www.drlarrypetvet.com/health_mange.html


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Nope. Hasn't had one on for a couple of weeks at least and she doesn't wear clothing at all. This one is just baffling me. My first thought was food allergy. I have never dealt with them before so I'm not real sure of the symptoms but I would think there would be itchiness or something right? I may end up giving the vet a call anyway. Would rather have it checked out and find out its nothing than not check it out and find out I should have.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

BeamerFritzyKosmo said:


> Is this the first time you've noticed it? How big is the bald sport, the size of a dime, quarter? Sudden bald spots can possibly be a sign of demodax if they are not environmental. I would have the vet do a skin scraping in the area just to make sure mites weren't present. If it is demodax then it needs to be caught as early as possible. Likely it will be fine but a diagnosis is in order espcially if you see any more sudden spots no matter how big they are.
> 
> Here is a link to do some reading:
> http://www.drlarrypetvet.com/health_mange.html


Thanks for the info. Yep, its the first time I have seen anything like this. It is about 2 inches long (down the breast bone) and an inch across.

I think I shall go ahead and give the vet a call and set up an appt. I'll worry myself crazy if I don't. LOL


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, we have an appt tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't turn out to be anything major. If it is the food for some reason, I have no problems going to something else. But yes... if it did turn out to be mites, I wouldn't want to let that go too long. I wonder if I would have to get Luna checked too if it turns out to be that. Will ask tomorrow. After reading the info from the link, it does kind of sound like that and what really caught my attention is that she did have what the vet called an "irritated" hair folicle on her tummy. I have to wonder now if it is all connected. :? 

Will update when I find out what's going on. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bald spot*

My Yoshi had a little bald spot on his back and we had it scraped thinking it would be Demodex mange and thankfully it was not. In fact nothing really became of it, they never could figure out what it was but it finally grew hair in. One of my Great Danes has Demodex mange and has only had one outbreak and it was due to stress. This type of mange is not contagious. :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Yoshismom. Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing in Angel's case too.  And that is great that the demodex isn't contagious. Big load off my mind there!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel saw the vet and they said it appears to just be from rubbing. She said they see it a lot in dogs that have the deep chest and very short hair. It rubs when they lie down. And that is where the spot is... right where the rib cage would rub so ok. I will keep an eye on things and if there is any change at all, I shall take her right back in there. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chimommy said:


> Angel saw the vet and they said it appears to just be from rubbing. She said they see it a lot in dogs that have the deep chest and very short hair. It rubs when they lie down. And that is where the spot is... right where the rib cage would rub so ok. I will keep an eye on things and if there is any change at all, I shall take her right back in there. :wink:


glad to hear it was that


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Lol,,I was about to put in my 2 cents when i noticed that you posted this a couple days ago and had probably already seen the vet. :lol: ANyway, i'm glad it appears to be nothing...i know you'll keep an eye on it though!


----------

